# guitar lessons near the Woodlands



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Any recommendations for guitar lessons in the Woodlands? Been picking acoustic off and on for years but just picked up an electric. Mostly interested in blues/red dirt country.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

If you were down here around Pearland I'd be happy to teach you!

Just a pointer though. Acoustic and electric guitar are the same exact thing..... I hate when people ask me, "do you play acoustic or electric guitar?" You literally 100% play them the say way.. One is just acoustic, one is plugged in electric and louder.....

Yes, electric guitar is more playable if you are doing lead stuff and solo type stuff.. Smaller strings, ability to get up the fretboard more, just easier to play in general. But again, you play them same exact way! I have both a 1958 Gibson J45, and a Gibson Les Paul. Play them both the same, but obviously, the Les Paul is more playable with the cutaway. Lots of acoustic guitars do have cutaways though.

Hope you can find someone. If you have any questions about it feel free to PM me. I'd be happy to answer anything. I'm only 18 but have been playing since I was 6 years old self-taught.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*acoustic vs. electric*

The challenge for me has been the different chords used for either. On acoustic I'm accustomed to playing major chords, minors and major 7th blues chords with a scale or two mixed in. I never learned power chords on the acoustic or messed around with root chords and it seems that's what electric is all about. It's definitely much more note specific than on acoustic, just seems like a whole different world right now...I'm sure there are tricks to shorten the learning curve and I guess that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Redsmacker said:


> The challenge for me has been the different chords used for either. On acoustic I'm accustomed to playing major chords, minors and major 7th blues chords with a scale or two mixed in. I never learned power chords on the acoustic or messed around with root chords and it seems that's what electric is all about. It's definitely much more note specific than on acoustic, just seems like a whole different world right now...I'm sure there are tricks to shorten the learning curve and I guess that's what I'm looking for.


Yes sir you are correct. On electric, folks usually play power chords and bar chords, especially if it's distorted rock type stuff. To be honest, theres nothing to power chords. It's usually literally just two fingers. Bar chords can be a pain to learn, but once you get them down it's no problem. You're hand might cramp a little bit with bar chords when you start learning them.

If you really want to get started on power chords/bar chords, YouTube is your friend man. Plenty of videos on that type of stuff.


----------

